# 1989? GT Timberline



## 82Sidewinder (Jun 28, 2006)

Picked up this old Timberline. I know it's low-end and nothing special, but I'm a sucker for old GTs. 

Appears to have all original components, mostly Shimano Exage Trail, Ishiwata tubing, and it's fairly heavy.

Based on what I've found online, plus the mid-late '88 component date codes, it appears to be a 1989 model. However, the colors offered that year were Black/White Cracked, Peal Aqua & Electric Blue. Paint/decals appear to be all original and match the wear on the components.

Did GT just change colors on certain models during production?

Sorry for the bad photo - this is one taken by the seller. I found an old GT Gel Cel saddle from 1990 that I'm going to substitute for the hideous one it came with. I plan to clean it up, change the cables, clean/re-grease the bearings, ditch the reflectors, throw on a set of Farmer John's Cousins and GT/AME grips, and see if it can handle some light trails without falling apart.


----------



## sloonz (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm building a Talera that's almost identical to your Timberline. Same paint scheme and all. The Talera is almost the same bike except the U brakes are up top on mine. I'll post pics when I get a chance.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

I have what I think is a Timberline but it has the U-Brake on the seat stays and Orange paint. I agree that while it isn't rare it would make a nice platform for a low buck project bike.


----------



## doug53 (Jul 8, 2012)

Great find. You just gotta love the look of those oldies. You may be able to do some research and find a gt catalog for that year online. That's what I did for a 1992 Diamondback I found at a yard sale. I love my oldie . I take it on the trails all the time I just go a bit slower and pick the best line I can when it gets rough. I don't baby mine and I never worry about it breaking. You lucked out and found a white one. I think white is the classiest color for a oldie. ENJOY ! :thumbsup:


----------



## nasirathar60 (23 d ago)

I have one 1989 blue color and everything is original and rode thousand of miles.I use it to commute to work every day. I have rode bike and another mountain bike but I love this GT. Nasir


----------

